# Batterie de mon PowerBook qui ne se recharge pas..



## Cjem (30 Août 2006)

Salut à tous !

Depuis hier, plus moyen de recharger la batterie de mon PowerBook G4... J'étais arrivé en fin de charge pendant une veille (indication 0% au moment du branchement sur le secteur), et la diode reste désespérément verte, et l'indication à 0%, malgré 2 nuits sur le secteur.

La batterie a environ 18 mois, je l'ai régulièrement chargée et déchargée complètement.

Zap de PRAM sans effet, de même qu'enlever et remettre la batterie...

En gros je suis bon pour la changer, ou est-ce qu'il y aurait un truc ??

Merci d'avance !
Christophe


----------



## david.g (30 Août 2006)

félicitation pour ton macbook!!! 

je viens d'acquérir le miens aujourd'hui!  

je suis dans la même situation que toi (en plus je suis très soucieux, surtout en ce qui concerne la durée des batteries...)

perso, je pense faire comme pour un tel portable
-> le charger
-> l'utiliser (hors tention, en vidant totalement la batterie)
-> le charger
-> l'utiliser (hors tension...)...

(et éviter surtout de le charger, quand il n'a pas besoin... )

après cela n'engage que moi!^^

voilà quelques conseils de apple ici


par contre si quelqu'un a un "truck exceptionel" pour la vie de sa batterie, je suis totalement open!!! 

david


----------



## david.g (30 Août 2006)

hop pardon !!!!:rose:
je me suis trompé de sujet !   

autant pour moi  

david


----------

